# building muscle in your 30s



## jay1985 (Sep 14, 2018)

hi there not been training to long and was wondering can u still put a fair amont of size on in your mid 30s


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Yes

What size you could put on in your 20's you should still be able to do so in your 30's


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

No mate, its only diminishing returns the day you turn 30 im afraid. Your body knows!!

If you lie on your gym application you might be able to get around it.


----------



## jay1985 (Sep 14, 2018)

Endomorph84 said:


> No mate, its only diminishing returns the day you turn 30 im afraid. Your body knows!!
> 
> If you lie on your gym application you might be able to get around it.


 ha good idea


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

I'm training in my 40s and doing ok, wish I was 10 years younger again sometimes though :lol:


----------



## Stinking Dylan (Dec 12, 2018)

As above, 30's is prime for strength training IMO. There's a reason why the masters category in powerlifting starts at 40.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

WEIGHTLIFTING AND AGE ? Torokhtiy Weightlifting
https://torokhtiy.com/blogs/warm-body-cold-mind/weightlifting-and-age

According to this weightlifting winners range from 17 to 35


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Probably the only sporting discipline where you are typically in your prime up until your late 30s


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I was at my strongest and in my best shape late 30's.

Now i'm just fvcked. :lol:


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Smitch said:


> I was at my strongest and in my best shape late 30's.
> 
> Now i'm just fvcked. :lol:


 Get back on the meat and juice bro, be a beast again in no time.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Matt6210 said:


> Get back on the meat and juice bro, be a beast again in no time.


 Knackered my shoulder so i just can't lift as much any more mate, it's a right pain in the arse.

Been back down the gym a month or so now but my shoulder just can't take the weight. It's weird, because when i'm doing pull exercises it's not so bad but any push stuff is a nightmare. Overhead stuff i can only do with machines, the instability of free weights like DB's or a bar is too dodgy right now, fortunately my gym has all Hammer Strength machines so there's some good kit in there but it's gonna take a long time to build up the muscle around my shoulder to support it.

Regarding the meat though, i definitely think it's easier building muscle while being a meat eater, maintaining on a veggie diet once you've built it is OK but now i've lost the muscle i can see how hard it is starting from scratch just getting protein from plant based sources. Missus wants kids soon so juice is a no go right now, if she approved i'd be smashing the test in a heartbeat though :lol:


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Yes. Resistance training combined with proper nutrition at any age would help with progression in both strength and muscle growth. Muscle adaptation process can occur thru out the life span.


----------



## SeanR (Jul 28, 2019)

Yes,



jay1985 said:


> not been training to long


 Your age and the fact you have not trained so long are in your favour, you should see good muscle development with hard consistent training, diet and sleep.

Wish I was in the same boat


----------



## JohnnySack (Aug 28, 2019)

You're faster in your twenties but stronger in your thirties. Sadly I'm now in my forties.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

JohnnySack said:


> but stronger in your thirties


 Depends when you start lifting and how serious you take it. If an olympic lifter start lifting in his teens I doubt they will get any PR's in there 30's. I don't think from a biological point of view (unless you know otherwise) that you have any physical advantage in your 30's compared to your 20's.


----------



## mac1969 (Apr 28, 2009)

Yes I am 50 and am in the best shape of my life. Nutrition has to be spot on but I am stronger now and train and do cardio 6 days a week.

Just done my first show and am 4 weeks out from UKDFBA British. If I can do it anyone can as I certainly don't have good genetics but work hard. 

View attachment UKDFBA.msg


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Your 30's are your best years IMO,so use that time very wisely.....especially in terms of training smart,so as you do not carry injuries into your 40's and beyond.I'm 48 in September and i'm still training hard,its mostly maintaining what i've got,by keeping things simple and keeping my diet on point,but,while i'm about 5kg down on the physique i had 10 years ago,i look pretty decent by any standard.Basically,adjust....but do not let age be a barrier,keep it enjoyable,and always have aims and goals.


----------



## YoelD (May 23, 2020)

The late Charles Eugster was 91 when this was taken. He started at 85.

Yeah, you can build muscle in your 30s.


----------



## Anytimestrength (Jul 23, 2020)

yes anyone can building muscle at any age follow these steps

Make Mobility a top priority

do compound exercises for strength and muscle mass

listen to your body

drink a lot of water


----------



## Donny dog (May 1, 2013)

Just to add onto this, do any of you lads who are in the late 30's to early 40's age bracket notice a drop in stamina of your lifts when you get to around that age?

Im 39 now and since lockdown ended I've really struggled to get my lifts back to where they were pre lockdown!

Like I seem to empty the tank a lot quicker now and the numbers I'm lifting are way down on what they were.

Pre lockdown my bench was around 80kg for sets and reps, deadlifts I was comfortable around 160ish, OHP 50kg or 60 for a couple of sets. Squats happy at 120ish. I know they aren't huge numbers for my body weight (around 85kg) but they've all dropped off by around 20 or 30% and I'm flagging by set 2 or 3.

Any tips to get them back where they were and is this normal at 39 after a total break of nearly 4 month?


----------



## Youdontknowme (Jul 7, 2020)

Donny dog said:


> Just to add onto this, do any of you lads who are in the late 30's to early 40's age bracket notice a drop in stamina of your lifts when you get to around that age?
> 
> Im 39 now and since lockdown ended I've really struggled to get my lifts back to where they were pre lockdown!
> 
> ...


 I'm 36, I hadn't exactly been training long before lockdown so by the end of it , and a huge diet, looked like I've never seen the inside of a gym. I've been working hard since gyms open and eating s**t loads and my lifts are on the up.

Im 80kg and bench is now 87.5 for reps , should be up to 2 plates before too long.

the only day I flag is leg day, think I need to start on an intra shake as it really takes it out of me.

I'd say you probably need to eat more!


----------



## Donny dog (May 1, 2013)

Youdontknowme said:


> I'm 36, I hadn't exactly been training long before lockdown so by the end of it , and a huge diet, looked like I've never seen the inside of a gym. I've been working hard since gyms open and eating s**t loads and my lifts are on the up.
> 
> Im 80kg and bench is now 87.5 for reps , should be up to 2 plates before too long.
> 
> ...


 I think like a lot of nattys mate I struggle with the diet. For a couple of days after legs and on the day of back after training I could eat a buttered brick and have no trouble eating no end of good quality food. The bit I struggle with is controlling the amount of carbs I want to eat on my non training or cardio days. I also try and pack in a HIIT session or two a week and when I'm trying to limit my calorie intake after that I find that hard too.

I think my main issue at the minute is I'm trying to build muscle and lose fat at the same time and dieting for both just isn't compatible.


----------



## Youdontknowme (Jul 7, 2020)

Donny dog said:


> I think like a lot of nattys mate I struggle with the diet. For a couple of days after legs and on the day of back after training I could eat a buttered brick and have no trouble eating no end of good quality food. The bit I struggle with is controlling the amount of carbs I want to eat on my non training or cardio days. I also try and pack in a HIIT session or two a week and when I'm trying to limit my calorie intake after that I find that hard too.
> 
> I think my main issue at the minute is I'm trying to build muscle and lose fat at the same time and dieting for both just isn't compatible.


 That's your problem. The 2 don't go hand in hand. Hiit also isn't your friend when trying to build muscle. Lose your fat then concentrate on building muscle. It's much easier that way natty or not


----------



## Spieren (Sep 21, 2010)

Donny dog said:


> I think my main issue at the minute is I'm trying to build muscle and lose fat at the same time and dieting for both just isn't compatible.


 This is exactly your issue Bud. 
Maybe time to make a decision, cut or bulk

Assuming cut
Weight training 5 x week. This will also take care of the HIIT training. 
If you want to eat more on non training days do aerobic (low intensity) training to burn the extra cals
Eat 300 cals under maintenance on lifting days. Eat to maintenance 2 x week, probably best on the non training days that you struggle with.

Good Luck Bud, keep us posted :thumbup1:


----------



## 125921 (Nov 22, 2020)

Endomorph84 said:


> Your body knows!!
> 
> If you lie on your gym application you might be able to get around it.


 That's it... it's all about confusing the muscles.


----------



## 125875 (Nov 18, 2020)

I'm not doing too bad at the moment for someone in their 50s, however I realise I can only get so far at my age but I'm lucky, no particular aches & pains when training!


----------



## 125921 (Nov 22, 2020)

Alan Collins said:


> I'm not doing too bad at the moment for someone in their 50s, however I realise I can only get so far at my age but I'm lucky, no particular aches & pains when training!
> 
> View attachment 192631


 Look pretty swole there, Alan. Nice one.

And you're lucky not to have any aches and pains. I'm mid 30's and heavy lifting really does a number on my shoulder joints and knee joints.


----------



## 125875 (Nov 18, 2020)

Many thanks, I train as often as I can.....in the last few months that has been quite a bit! Cardio going well at the moment but I need to lose that last bit of belly fat but another fortnight and I expect to be slim again!


----------



## 125921 (Nov 22, 2020)

Alan Collins said:


> Many thanks, I train as often as I can.....in the last few months that has been quite a bit! Cardio going well at the moment but I need to lose that last bit of belly fat but another fortnight and I expect to be slim again!


 You're looking well, mate. Keep it up!


----------



## 125875 (Nov 18, 2020)

Thank you very much. I forgot to smile in this one!!


----------

